# Homemade kayak accessories... Let see em'...



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lets see some of your "home made" kayak accessories. I'm looking into making my own stake out pole and would more than appreciate any tips.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's something I've been working on today. Stabilizer bars and trolling motor mount. Still a work in progress. Got to prime/paint/seal it all and add some eye bolts and turnbuckles to secure the mount down snug.
Used adjustable aluminum flagpole holders for the stabilizer mounts.

Made this primarily for when I fish offshore. Might use it on some rivers or lanier to troll for stripers one day too.

Note on the bottom photo the 2x4 used to mount the trolling motor was made to slide under the mount when trolling motor is not used but stabilizers are still needed/wanted.

You can check out my led light setup too on a post I made about a month or so back on this thread.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just a makeshift mount for an old cooler I was about to toss. Used a coke flat and mounted the cooler onto it. With minor cutting/sanding, the flat fit perfect into the rear cockpit of my yak. I also made some rod holders out of 1 1/4 pvc and mounted them onto the flat with u-bolts. The bottom photo shows what it looks like on the yak. My neice & nephew were enjoying a stroll!


----------



## shawn dooley (Jun 2, 2013)

nice job bud


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice additions to both kayaks.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 3, 2013)

Where's everyone else's homemade accessories?? 

Oh well, here's another one. Homemade kayak cart made from pvc and 1/2" threaded rod. Less than $15 invested in materials including the tires.


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2013)

I just don't do homemade.  Too many great manufactured products on the market.


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2013)

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 733819
> 
> Where's everyone else's homemade accessories??
> 
> Oh well, here's another one. Homemade kayak cart made from pvc and 1/2" threaded rod. Less than $15 invested in materials including the tires.



Be careful with that.  Scupper holes are the weakest place on most yaks.  The only maker I know of that enforces scupper carts is Hobie.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a couple of cart pics I made.A couple of kayak trailers I've made, couple of rod holder mounts for my tarpon 140 with the slidetrax system. A big crate for my old tarpon 160.  Sometimes it's more fun to buy the stuff, but it's fun to tinker with ideas and make your own.


----------



## scoggins (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone use a NUCANOE?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> Be careful with that.  Scupper holes are the weakest place on most yaks.  The only maker I know of that enforces scupper carts is Hobie.



Thanks for the heads up. I haven't used it yet, justed one if I have to drag long distances or on the beach. Might rework the top part so its horizontal and stap it down like the guys in one of the pics above.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE]Sometimes it's more fun to buy the stuff, but it's fun to tinker with ideas and make your own.[/QUOTE]

I'm the same way. I have plenty of manufactured products, but I enjoy making things too, especially if the manufactured alternative is outrageously priced


----------



## BattleYak (Jun 11, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=tarpon 140 riged up#/watch?v=Su0Ig6azqJo


This is my Tarpon 140. This was a few months back. A quick over view. The rod holder extender are made out of PVC. It was a cheap way to get my holder off deck so I could use my trolling rods. The bait tank is a dog food container form pet smart. It holds 9 gallons of water. Add some straps and eye hooks and your ready to go. Sence the vid I added a Bassyak trolling motor kit. It's very nice and easy to control. It's just like using the rudder


----------



## BattleYak (Jun 11, 2013)

Click on the first video. That's mine


----------



## medic1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Check this "loaded" yak out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnxGU-i_z4


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 13, 2013)

medic1 said:


> Check this "loaded" yak out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnxGU-i_z4



Wow, I've never seen an 8' kayak modded for fishing!  This guy is serious.  After the first video section, I thought it was a joke!


----------



## Derekb01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the YouTube links! Now subscribe to his feed. Amazing what you can do with such a small boat. A lot of great ideas and it also got me thinking out of the box (*homemade/cheap*)!


----------



## VenisonMan (Jun 16, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone have any home made trolling motor setups?


----------



## cmfireman (Oct 1, 2013)

7 point said:


> Anyone have any home made trolling motor setups?



My bubba engineered trolling motor:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=762812&highlight=


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm having a custom insulated fish bag made for the inside of my Tarpon 160's bow.  I've designed it, bought the supplies, and am having a local boat cover guy sew it up for me.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 4, 2013)

I have A heritage redfish 14 and was thinking about mounting A trolling motor on the rear and stearing it with the food rest .


----------



## BattleYak (Oct 15, 2013)

7 point said:


> I have A heritage redfish 14 and was thinking about mounting A trolling motor on the rear and stearing it with the food rest .


. 


I don't know how you would do it yourself but check out bassyak.com


----------

